# Foxy Frank Recipe Needed



## SizzlininIN (Sep 16, 2004)

I used to make a great little HorsD' many years ago.  It was called Foxy Franks.  The recipe called for those little smoky sausages, mustard, currant jelly I believe and I'm not sure what else.  Does anyone have a similar recipe or this exact one.  

Thanks
SizzlininIN


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Cocktail Franks*

Here is one that I have - it seems similar.

Party Franks
2 pk Cocktail franks
1/2 c Currant jelly 
1/2 c Chili sauce 
1 can Pineapple chunks, drained 
1 1/2 ts Prepared mustard 
1 tb Lemon juice 
2 tb Bourbon or whiskey

1.In a small skillet combine chili sauce, jelly, mustard, lemon juice and bourbon; stir well to combine. 
2.Add franks and pineapple. Simmer 15 minutes. Transfer into a warmer container or crockpot.


----------

